# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Cơm ngon canh ngọt kiểu bao cấp ở hồ Trúc Bạch - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37*
> 
> _Số 37 Phố Nam Tràng, phường Trúc Bạch, quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37*


*Khi tới quán, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức bữa cơm với nhiều món ăn từ thời bao cấp như cơm độn, dưa xào, đậu luộc, canh cà chua.*



Không gian quán được xây bằng tường gạch gồ ghế, sơn trắng giản dị.
Nằm yên tĩnh trên con phố Nam Tràng, gần hồ Trúc Bạch, Hà Nội, quán ăn mang tên "Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37" thu hút thực khách bởi không gian đặc biệt ẩn giấu bên trong. Bước vào quán, bạn sẽ như được sống lại những năm tháng bao cấp của Hà Nội xưa.

Toàn bộ không gian quán được trang trí bằng những vật dụng còn sót lại từ thời kỳ 1976 - 1986 như chiếc xe phượng hoàng, chiếc quạt tai voi, tivi, đài cát-sét... Những vật dụng này đều có tuổi thọ 30, 40 năm và được chủ quán kỳ công thu thập suốt nhiều năm liền để mang về trưng bày tại quán.



Những quyển sổ gạo, tem phiếu, tiền cổ là vật trang trí thú vị tại quán.
Ngoài không gian lạ, thực đơn của Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37 cũng làm nhiều người thích thú với các món ăn mang đậm hơi hướng của cuộc sống xưa cũ như cơm độn khoai, độn sắn, dưa xào tóp mỡ, canh cà chua, đậu luộc... Khi gọi món, các nhân viên của cửa hàng sẽ ghi món ăn vào tem phiếu và phát cho khách để chờ thức ăn dọn lên.

Đặc biệt, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn trong những chiếc bát, chiếc đĩa sắt tráng men giống hệt như những đồ dùng trong thời bao cấp. Những chiếc bàn ăn của quán cũng được cải tạo từ bàn máy khâu cũ, mang đến cảm giác thích thú, mới mẻ cho khách.



Các nhân viên của quán sẽ ghi món ăn trên những tờ tem phiếu.
Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37 mang hầu hết sắc màu cuộc sống thời bao cấp, nhưng phong cách phục vụ lại hiện đại với những nhân viên niềm nở, nhẹ nhàng khiến khách tới quán luôn cảm thấy dễ chịu, hài lòng. Giá cả tại quán thuộc loại trung bình, dao động từ 30.000 đồng tới 100.000 đồng mỗi món. Nếu bạn đi ăn theo nhóm, mỗi người sẽ chi khoảng trên dưới 100.000 cho một bữa cơm tại đây.



Bữa cơm với nhiều món ăn từ thời bao cấp như cơm độn, dưa xào, đậu luộc, canh cà chua...
Không quan quán nhỏ xinh, chỉ kê được khoảng chục chiếc bàn san sát, phù hợp với những nhóm nhỏ từ 6 tới 8 người trở xuống. Nếu bạn muốn đến ăn vào dịp cuối tuần hay buổi tối, nên đặt trước để tìm được chỗ ngồi thích hợp.

*Một số hình ảnh khác của quán:*



Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37 nằm tại số 37 phố Nam Tràng, một con phố nhỏ yên tĩnh gần hồ Trúc Bạch, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.



Bước vào không gian quán, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những vật dụng từ thời bao cấp như xe đạp phượng hoàng, dép cao su, đài cát-sét... Tất cả những biển hiệu trong quán cũng được kẻ bằng tay để giống với thời xưa.



Nằm sâu phía sau quán là bếp với tấm biển hiệu "Tổ phục vụ" thú vị.



Quán còn trưng bày nhiều vật dụng phổ biến trong thời bao cấp như chiếc cân cũ kỹ này.



Mỗi kỷ vật đều được chủ quán lưu giữ trong những chiếc tủ treo trên tường.



Chủ quán chăm chút tới từng chi tiết nhỏ để toàn bộ không gian đều toát lên phong cách thời bao cấp. Mỗi chiếc cốc thủy tinh xanh, chiếc bát tráng men đều có tuổi đời vài chục năm tuổi.



Một góc không gian quán với chiếc quạt tai voi, chiếc mũ cối, đôi dép nhựa. Đặc biệt, những vật dụng cũ kỹ trong quán đều vẫn hoạt động và sử dụng tốt.



> *Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37*
> 
> _Số 37 Phố Nam Tràng, phường Trúc Bạch, quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cửa hàng ăn uống mậu dịch số 37*


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

vậy chất lượng có giống thời bao cấp k nhỉ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

chà bảo các mẹ lên đây ăn để hồi tưởng lại ngày xưa nhỉ

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình muốn trải qua cái cảm giác mà ông bà cha mẹ đã trải qua

----------


## khanhszin

hôm nào qua đây khám phả kiểu bao cấp ngày xưa cái

----------

